# 750-880: Verwendung von HTTPS_POST



## Mephi (19 Februar 2016)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde,

da ich bereits länger ohne Erfolg an der Lösung des Problems arbeite und neben Google auch dieses Forum durchleuchtet habe, hoffe ich auf eine Idee eurerseits:

Ich plane mir durch meine 750-880 (FW08 ) Pushnachrichten über den Dienst Pushbullet auf meine Geräte schicken zu lassen. Dies wird durch HTTPS POST Requests realisiert.

In der Shell habe ich bereits mit curl entsprechende HTTP Request erfolgreich abgesetzt, dafür ist erforderlich:

HEADER:
Access-Token: <Eigener Token>
Content-Type: application/json

BODY:
Diverse mögliche Attribute im JSON Format, z.B.:
{"body":"Elevator","title":"Test test test","type":"note"}

Bezügliche der Umsetzung in der Steuerung bin ich nach kurzer Recherche auf die WagoLibHttps_01.lib gestoßen, nach Einbau in die Software komme ich leider nicht über einen HTTP Error 401 hinaus. Da ich in Ermangelung an Beispielen leider unsicher bin, wie ich den FB zu befüllen habe hoffe ich auf eure Hilfe.

Derzeit habe ich den Baustein wie folgt Parametriert:
sServerName='api.pushbullet.com'
sMethod='/v2/pushes'
sContentType='application/json'
pabReqData='{"type": "note", "title": "test", "type": "body2"}'
uiReqDtaCount=<entsprechend>
abContentData=<entsprechend>
Der Rest ist leer/default

Den zur Authentisierung notwendigen Access-Token habe ich an die verschiedensten Stellen angehängt. Ich bin mir leider unsicher ob, und falls möglich wo ich diese zusätzliche Headerinformation anhängen muss, damit sie auch als Solche erkannt wird.

Hat jmd. den FB schon mal verwendet?
Ich bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar 


Viele Grüße
Mephi


----------



## .:WAGO::014731:. (19 Februar 2016)

[h=1]Hallo Mephi,

auf der WAGO Homepage findest Du diesen Anwendungshinweis mit entsprechenden Beispielprojekten:

[/h][h=1]http://www.wago.de/suche/index.jsp?q=A303000&action=search&frontendId=frontendGeneral_cms_de-de&lang=de#appnotedetails4153728000460261771
a303000 [/h]Using WagoLibHttp_02.lib 
This application note describes for what the library "WagoLibHttp_02.lib" could be useful. The examples do not provide ready to use solutions, they should illustrate what possible. The focus of this application note points to the transfer of request parameters from an automation device like WAGO Ethernet-Controller to HTTP-Server and how to process the response.


----------



## Mephi (23 Februar 2016)

Guten Abend,

@Wago Support: Vielen Dank für die schnelle Rückmeldung und den Tipp, leider haben mich die Anwendungshinweise auch nicht weiter gebracht. 

Das Problem mit der Pushbullet-API und der HTTPS Lib besteht gleich an mehreren Stellen:
- Will man den Access-Token zur Authentisierung in den Header packen fehlt einem (nach meinem jetzigen Kenntnisstand) leider die Möglichkeit, da der HTTPS-POST Baustein keine Modifikation des Headers zulässt (nur der Content-Type kann angepasst werden)
- Will man alternativ User und Password per Basic Authentication nutzen (wird durch Pushbullet ebenfalls unterstützt), kann man auf den modifizierten Header verzichten. Leider erwartet Pushbullet kein Passwort, der HTTPS-POST Baustein aber schon.

Ich bin jetzt alternativ auf Pushover umgestiegen, die API bietet zwar weniger Möglichkeiten, nutzt jedoch einen 0815 Header und übergibt die Credentials im Body. Mit diesem Dienst hat es dann auch auf Anhieb geklappt 
Kann diese Kombination nur jedem empfehlen, der von seiner SPS per Push auf dem Laufenden gehalten werden möchte:s12:


Gruß
Mephi


----------



## SeBu (9 März 2016)

Hello,

Could you please share the example of code (and configuration hints) how you use Pushover? 
I'm trying the same, but without success. I've already created application in pushover, I have Token/Key --> it works if I send the POST from e.g. Chrome plugin Postman. Question is how to correctly use WagoLibHttps? 

Regards,
Sebu


----------



## matze1708 (9 April 2016)

Hallo,

ich würde auch gern Pushover auf meinem Feldbuscontroller einsetzten. Kannst du mir bitte ine Beispiel hierzu zeigen?

Ich weiss nicht recht wo ich die beiden Tokens und die Message hinpacken soll :-(

LG Matthias


----------



## spszippy (12 Januar 2019)

Mephi schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> @Wago Support: Vielen Dank für die schnelle Rückmeldung und den Tipp, leider haben mich die Anwendungshinweise auch nicht weiter gebracht.
> 
> ...



Hallo Mephi,

Ich nutz im Moment auch Pushover, allerdings setze ich die Nachrichten als E-Mail ab, was aber ja einige Sekunden Zeitverzögerung zur Folge hat und weswegen ich jetzt zumindest die Haustürklingel über HTTP-POST absetzten will.

Ich habe erfolgreich eine Pushnachricht über die Windows Powershell absetzen können, bin aber bisher erfolglos bei dem HTTP-POST Baustein, da ich nicht nachvollziehen kann wo dort token, user und message Anhängen sol. Kannst du bitte hierfür ein Beispiel posten ?

Desweiteren hab ich festgestellt, das "https://api.pushover.net" nicht von meiner Wago aufgelöst werden kann...dies ist eine IPV6 Adresse, kann es sein dass der Baustein nur mit IPV4 Adressen umgehen kann !? Funktioniert der Pushover-Service bei dir noch ?

Grüße

SPSzippy


----------

